# My lights in a certain room only come on at a specific time



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Do you have a digital switch that has programing?


----------



## Ben Efc 1878 (Aug 6, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Do you have a digital switch that has programing?


Not that I am aware of


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Must be a timer somewhere. It could be the previous owner has the software to program these switches.


----------



## Ben Efc 1878 (Aug 6, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Must be a timer somewhere. It could be the previous owner has the software to program these switches.


If this is the case, how would I got about removing this? I can’t seem to find anything that programs this


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Lmao ecom 9


----------



## Ben Efc 1878 (Aug 6, 2021)

gpop said:


> Lmao ecom 9





gpop said:


> Lmao ecom 9


ill be honest, I’m not an electrician and I don’t know what that means


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I would suggest you try to find out which electrical contractor has worked on that house.
Your real estate broker or possibly the local permit office may be of assistance


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Ben Efc 1878 said:


> ill be honest, I’m not an electrician and I don’t know what that means



Do you have electric storage heaters for heating ?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

In the UK some houses came with 2 fuses panels. One is the main fuse panel and the second is a ecom panel. At a set time of night the ecom panel is energized and any loads wired to that panel will come on. 
The panel is normally used for storage heaters and one of hot water tank elements. If the lights were wired to the wrong circuit it would account for them only working after a set time.

Houses that do not have a ecom panel may have a hot water tank timer. Again wired wrong and they will only come on at night. 
Ask around for a local trusted sparky and get them to take a look.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This site is for electricians so the best we can tell you is to hire a qualified person. Sorry we can't be more helpful especially with products in the UK.

I am closing this thread.


----------

